# VR6 Coil Pack Wiring



## magic930 (Jun 28, 2004)

Need help wiring a plug for a VR6 Coil Pack.
Plug has 5 pins numbered 1 thru 5
Coil pairs are 1/6 3/4 2/5
Which pin is power? Which pin corresponds to which Coil pair?
Why are there 5 pins not 4?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: VR6 Coil Pack Wiring (magic930)*

I posted a schematic I made in this thread.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1181968


----------



## magic930 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks, thats just what I needed.


----------

